# The New Lang 36 Hybrid with Warmer and Chargriller Arrived!



## whittling chip (Jun 2, 2012)

I received the new smoker today!








The seasoning begins.







This is the thermometer on the chargriller....that'll cook a steak!







This is the smoker side. I'll keep the temp up for an hour and then spray the inside with water to make a steam bath.







Steam on!







That is steam comming out of the warmer box. It nearly knocked me down!







A big thanks to Ben Lang and all his employees. They really came through for me. Tomorrow my wife and I are celebrating our 30th anniversary. Ben had a guy jump in a truck and drive it to me from Georgia just so I could have it by today.

One last thing. This thing is BEEFY! It's made entirely of 1/4" steel. It is a superior quality made item. Best of all, it's made in America!

Thanks for looking,

WC


----------



## docash (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad to see the pics!  I'm on vacation and have to wait until I'm back in Arizona before I can see mine!


BEAR DOWN!


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 2, 2012)

Congrats on the 30th!!! Man that's a Nice Lang! You've gotta be STOKED!!!

I'm tween smokers and grills and cannot wait to get my new rig. I recently got rid of an old mobile-custom. In the interim, we have a little economical vertical charcoal smoker and a heavy custom grill we've had for years. After seeing your pics, I'm going to look in to the Langs while I'm shopping...

Have a good one...


----------



## pvillecomp (Jun 2, 2012)

That is a sweet looking rig.


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's how it was deliverd:







It's good to know someone with a lift gate truck.













We off loaded onto the liftgate then lowered it to the ground.







Then we had to go to the back yard...through the gate..... GO TEAM LANG!!!!!!!!!!!







That's what I'm talkin' about.







Did I mention I'm SOOO Happy!

Chicken's on it right now. It was seasoned starting at 12:30, steam bathed and cleaned a couple times and the chicken went on.

Thanks for lookin'
WC


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jun 2, 2012)

That is really sweet!


----------



## dewetha (Jun 2, 2012)

damn nice! i grill envy.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 2, 2012)

That thing looks awesome congrats again


----------



## docash (Jun 2, 2012)

Since you have already had the chance to use it, do you find the thermometers seem pretty accurate?


BEAR DOWN!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2012)

WC, evening....  Is that a little smile I see ??...  Well I do believe so....  Congrats on the new smoker....  Many happy smokes....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....   Dave


----------



## raymo76 (Jun 3, 2012)

Super cool man! I wish I got slide out racks on my 36, the legs of the 2nd shelf bug the heck out of me mostly, my personality, I thought I would be OK with them, but nope!

Congrats man!!!


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 3, 2012)

Docash said:


> Since you have already had the chance to use it, do you find the thermometers seem pretty accurate?
> BEAR DOWN!


I was in such a rush to season the smoker, I completely forgot to check the calibration on the three thermo's. I plan on checking them today. I'll get back to you and post up.

You're going to love the char griller! It's built to hold some heat. I'll get pics of the inside today and post them so others can see how it's built.

WC


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks awesome!!

  Congrats!!

       Craig


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my, that is a thing of beauty.

Congrats!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 3, 2012)

Guess I should show off the small amount of chicken I cooked. I used Jeff's rub and marinated overnight. It turned out great.













I can't wait to load this puppy up!
WC


----------



## daveomak (Jun 3, 2012)

WC, morning and nice job on the chicken......  It looks like you have the new smoker figured out pretty good....    Dave


----------



## michael ark (Jun 3, 2012)

That's one sweet smoker. Lucky!:biggrin:


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2012)

Dang Chip-that is a sweet unit. I saw the 36 hybrid that Ben posted to FaceBook and even though I'm happy with my 60 I was wishing big time for a 36 hybrid!

So how accurate are the stock thermos?


----------



## icemanrrc (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome!!! Great looking rig!!!


----------



## whittling chip (Jun 8, 2012)

Dutch said:


> Dang Chip-that is a sweet unit. I saw the 36 hybrid that Ben posted to FaceBook and even though I'm happy with my 60 I was wishing big time for a 36 hybrid!
> 
> So how accurate are the stock thermos?


I'm sorry that I didn't check the temps the day I seasoned it and smoked my first meal.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was just sooooo excited. I did notice that all 3 gauges were giving me the readings I expected and the meat cooked like it should for the temp. that was showing. I just forgot to calibrate them.

Tomorrow I'm going to do a test burn with split oak and check temps, hi and low, including differences in rack levels.

Today I picked up 3 boxes of non-split orange log/stick that has been seasoning for two years to use as a test for smoking with nothing but orange seasoned wood.

I plan on smoking on Sunday after verifying how it will burn. It will be my first time smoking nothing but orange but my friends at the citrus groves are helping me out considerably.

I'll post up the test and results.

Thanks all for the great comments. I'll say it again, this Lang smoker is just a smoking machine.

WC


----------



## bears5154 (Jul 24, 2013)

I order the 36 hybrid how did you clean the chargrill


----------



## bears5154 (Jul 24, 2013)

I order the 36 hybrid how did you clean the chargrill


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 24, 2013)

bears5154 said:


> I order the 36 hybrid how did you clean the chargrill


After removing your smoked food, bring up the temperature. While the unit is getting the new wood burning I take a heavy duty grill brush and scrub everything down. I use a paint scrapper on the reverse flow plate below the grills. Close the lid and let it get really hot (over 350°). Then open the door and spray with a hose and quickly shut it. It doesn't take a lot of water. (You're letting the steam do all the work). Let it heat up again and spray it again. After a couple of times it will be perfectly seasoned. Be very careful when you spray water into the unit because very hot steam can scorch you. (See picture on first page of this thread). Make sure the bottom drain is open and have a galvanized bucket underneath to catch the fluids.

On Lang's website they have a video on how it's done. They say you can wait and clean it before you start your next smoke out but I have found it is easier to do once you have finished your smoking. Remember, when you remove your smoked food from the smoker most people don't just dig in. They wait quite some time before actually eating. This gives me plenty of time to clean the smoker and have it ready for the next smoke.

Just let me know if you have any other questions. I'll be happy to try and assist you.

WC

Edit - I forgot to mention. The above method is NOT the way I clean the chargriller. You have to wait until it cools down and you get all the coals and ash out. (Usually for me it's the next day).  After the chargriller has been cleaned out you have to clean it the old fashioned way. (Grill brush). You can't steam clean it or you will put out the fire you built to heat it up.

WC


----------

